# SS track and rail cleaning car



## drjohn (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for using a rail cleaning car with SS track. Do a beginning of the year clean by hand, but would like to do more through out the season. Thanks.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

For most of my trains, I find that I need to run a whisk broom down the track to remove the large debris that is on the track. That and trim any plants that have decided to grow over the rails. 

I have one car, an Aristocraft Eggliner, that demands that I clean the rails and I made a scotch brite holder and stuck it on the end of a stick that I run around the track before i run that engine. The rest of the engines all have shoes that drag on the track which seems to deal with track that hasn't been cleaned just fine. The passenger cars blink as they travel down the track for a while then the shoes seem to improve the situation enough so they work pretty well after a few laps. 

Your situation may require more attention depending on what you are running and how tolerant they are of mildly dirty track. The other thing that will cause issues is tree sap, I don't have any tree directly above the layout. 



Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you wanting to clear debris off the track, or junk sticking to the rails? 

For clearing debris, a "Sweeper car" is great. 

If you have "gunk" on the track, is it ants, tree sap, what? 

Since SS does not oxidize, you really never need something abrasive. 

I have a page on my site that might be of interest: 

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-272* 


Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Before each session; I run Aristocraft's track cleaning car once around all track after I've brush cleaned the switches getting small rocks out of flangeways. 
It's Stainless and doesn't need tarnish removal, just debris and rain splashed grit 

Your wheels probably need the better cleaning. 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The only time I clean the rail is in the spring due to trees at the rear of the layout dropping sap. After that all I do is run my broom car to clear any debris from the track. Love the SS track. Later RJD


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Greg I paid a visit to your site for a while and learned many a tip, do like the track cleaning cars whole new world out their for me to learn again great site and well worth the visit you can learn so much agian thank you caferacer


----------



## drjohn (Feb 24, 2009)

Many thanks for the answers. Thanks Greg for the site. I found it after putting up my original topic. Most of the problem is just dust and grime (ants/oil). Seems to leave a film on the track that doesn't provide good constant conductivity. I do hand clean with a scotch brite pad on a pole and sometimes on hands/knees. Was looking to see how successful the rail cleaning cars were to help keep the dust/grime off during the season. Primarily run Bachmann Shays/Climax/Heisler, so they run very well even with some dust/grime. 

Thanks again, 

John


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought an Aristo track cleaning car, and took the hard stone off it, and attached some scotch brite pad to it with velcro. I use it once a year on my SS track whether it needs it or not.
Paul


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,
I always enjoy your web site and learn new things most times I venture there. 

I have a question about the Swiffer Sweeper that you says "This is hands down my find of the century. I will clean and degrease your track like you will not believe". It comes with a Dry Sweeping Cloth and a Wet Mopping Cloth. Which one have you found out works the best, if not both? 

The wife picked one up for me today, so I'll be experimenting with it once the heat wave breaks. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dry does nothing, wet will amaze you with the results... will take a few before you get all the gunk off... 

Once the rails are clean, the gunk from your wheels will transfer to it, so expect to clean a few more times... after that, everything will be very clean and a once around with a wet swiffer will keep everything shiny. 

Do not buy the "aftermarket" replacement wet pads, they do not clean nearly as well, the material is thinner, etc. Buy the swiffer brand pads... 

Let us know how it turns out. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I used a scottchbrite mounted on a flat woodsquare with 2 brass tubes 1/4 which will slide up and down in the holes of a boxcar ,a little squirt of WD40 once a while and after 2 or 3 laps the track was clean and shiny! 

Manfred


----------

